# Клиника "МераМед"



## Леночка_Питер (19 Сен 2006)

Всем привет! 
Кто лечился в клинике "МераМед" напишите свои отзывы. У моего любимого человека проблемы со спиной. Решили лечиться там......
Стоит ли? :confused:


----------



## Helen (22 Сен 2006)

У меня нет, к сожалению, информации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2006)

Сам не лечился. Отзывы пациентов разные. Чаще хорошие, но дорого. Но понятие дорого - относительное. Звоните, узнавайте, консультируйтесь, оценивайте, советуйтесь.


----------



## Анатолий (5 Окт 2006)

Поддерживаю доктора - все относительно!
Выбор всегда за пациентом!


----------

